# My dog cannot walk on a leash!



## Jaxattax (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi all..
I'd really appreciate some advice here. My 7 mo old male golden behaves horribly on a leash..and its getting worse as he gets older. I would like to stop his naughty behavior before its too late. We have the EZ walk harness to stop him from pulling..but what he does instead is turn his head to the side and bite the leash..and then he turns to face me and tries to play tug of war. He also jumps up on me during this time..and sometimes barks or growls. I don't think he's trying to be aggressive since his tail is wagging..he thinks we are playing. I am really frustrated with not being able to take him down the street without making a scene! I have tried to spray the leash with bitter apple spray and that doesnt work. Someone suggested that I should make him sit until he calms down. I can do that..but as soon as we start walking again he starts up again..time after time. Someone else suggested that when he does not listen that I should lay him on his side until he calms down and becomes submissive. That does not work either, as he still tries to chew the leash (or my hand). Sometimes I even have to pick him up and carry him..this does not work for too long since he weighs about 65 pounds. I don't know what else to do. I think today we might get the gentle leader...but i think with that he can still open his mouth so it might not work. If anyone has suffered through this experience or has any insight for me..please let me know. It's pretty much gotten to the point that me or my husband never want to take him out because all we will do is fight with him.

Thanks so much!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I am watching this thread for answers. Harry is still a sled dog, even with a control harness....


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

My one year old does this. Sometimes I put him into a down stay and wait for few minutes until he calms down. It may take a couple of these before we can walk him normally. If I don't have the time or patience, I'll hold onto his collar and walk him that way for a few minutes. It's not very comfortable for either of us, but it works. I wouldn't do it with a fearful or aggressive dog, but Caleb is a very sweet, submissive boy and I've never had him react badly to a collar grab.

I also have the gentle leader and it works great. Caleb will very occasionally grab the leash with it on, but not nearly as often as with the harness. We haven't been using it for the last couple weeks because it was wearing the fur off a couple spots on Caleb's face.


----------



## Jaxattax (Jan 22, 2009)

I also tried doing this..he would just start up again when i let go.. *sigh*


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

Jaxattax said:


> ...I think today we might get the gentle leader...but i think with that he can still open his mouth so it might not work...


I have seen it work. Just be very careful that it is not too tight or loose and if you know someone who uses this type of lead get them to help you to adjust it the first time you try it on your dog.
Your dog will hate it even more than a regular leash and will probably fight it but it might really help you.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Have you taken him to obedience classes?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I second the idea of an basic obedience class. A good instructor will have lots of great advice and it will be an incentive to keep you practicing.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm personally not a big fan of the gentle leaders... in my very limited (because I gave up) experience with them the dog spent more time rubbing on the ground and scratching to get it off than he did learning to walk appropriately. What I had GREAT success with is a harness like this one by Sporn: http://www.sporn.com/product_info.php?products_id=28

There is a less expensive version available at Walmart (probably other stores too, but if you can find them in both NJ and IN in the same store, to me that's a safe bet of a 1 stop shopping trip). I think it was between 5 and 7 dollars... not exactly sure. It works by making the dog feel that it's front paws are being pulled up and together (not harshly, and not in any visible way, just a little pressure) when they pull. Because the leash attaches on their back near their shoulder blades they also are not likely to grab the leash. Whatever you choose, let us know and keep us updated!!

Julie and Jersey

Edited to add: Best use for whatever type of collar/harness you choose is to view it as a training tool. The goal is to eventually have the dog walk well without it. As others have mentioned, a basic obedience class is a great step toward achieving that goal. In the meantime though, you won't wind up with a separated shoulder walking around the neighborhood.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I'm personally not a big fan of the gentle leaders... in my very limited (because I gave up) experience with them the dog spent more time rubbing on the ground and scratching to get it off than he did learning to walk appropriately. What I had GREAT success with is a harness like this one by Sporn: http://www.sporn.com/product_info.php?products_id=28
> 
> There is a less expensive version available at Walmart (probably other stores too, but if you can find them in both NJ and IN in the same store, to me that's a safe bet of a 1 stop shopping trip). I think it was between 5 and 7 dollars... not exactly sure. It works by making the dog feel that it's front paws are being pulled up and together (not harshly, and not in any visible way, just a little pressure) when they pull. Because the leash attaches on their back near their shoulder blades they also are not likely to grab the leash. Whatever you choose, let us know and keep us updated!!
> 
> ...


Harry is wearing the Sporn harness on our walks. Sometimes he pulls; usually it works. I was just wondering when he will stop pulling...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I seem to remember that time as the hardest time to walk Brooks. I did use the Gentle Leader, after having to visit a chiropractor for shoulder and neck pain resulting from being pulled around by him.
He did go to obedience classes which helped but I guess I am not really the Pack leader type, and he knows it.


----------



## Jaxattax (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies. He doesn't really pull that badly with his harness on..the main thing he's doing that really is bad is the biting of the leash..and playing tug of war with me in the street. It's really hard to take him anywhere! we bought the gentle leader tonight..my husband is out walking him so I'll pass along the verdict when he returns!


----------



## Jaxattax (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh, and yes we took him to a puppy class, but I am seriously thinking about enrolling him in another class...soon!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

SoGolden said:


> Harry is wearing the Sporn harness on our walks. Sometimes he pulls; usually it works. I was just wondering when he will stop pulling...


Use each walk as a training session. Give lots of praise when he is walking beside you on a loose leash. The hardest thing to break Jersey out of was pulling (with or without the harness) as we neared something he wanted to mark. Every once in a while he will still try to get away with it... especially if we've been using the flexi for a couple days and switch back to the 6 footer. 

What I learned was just the sensation wasn't enough at those highly motivated times for him. So I would stop walking while he was still out of reach of the tree/rock/telephone pole/street sign/special piece of grass/mailman/whatever (okay, kidding about the mailman). I'd also mark the behavior as I stopped... in my case it was "oops, what happened... I personally chose not to correct with a "no" or "phooey" or "bah" or anything like that... but rather say something calm and kind of silly... in a neutral voice... to draw his attention back to me. Once he came close to me and the leash was slack, I'd praise and walk closer to said object, then give a definitive release ("okay!) to let him know we were within range for him to check it out. Bottom line, keep at it... and remember that the harness itself is limited as a teaching tool... so find ways to fill in the blanks.

Julie and Jersey

PS~ Sorry for the little hijack... but hopefully this will help you too. I feel the same general theory applies to all training tools.


----------

